# Pimp my PC: Episode 2 - Stephan und Tom pimpen den 1. Leser-PC



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Pimp my PC: Episode 2 - Stephan und Tom pimpen den 1. Leser-PC* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC: Episode 2 - Stephan und Tom pimpen den 1. Leser-PC*


----------



## Keinem (2. März 2015)

Nett gemacht  . Weiter so   .


----------



## 3-way (2. März 2015)

"Der Boxed-Kühler ist viel zu schäbig, deshalb ignorieren wir den."  <--Truer words have never been spoken 

Bringt öfter solche Sketche wie bei 08:30! Das ist genau der Humor den wir sehen wollen


----------



## Erok (2. März 2015)

Schönes Video, und es war definitiv auch witzig  Also mir hats gefallen zu schauen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Willforce (2. März 2015)

Tut zwar nichts zum Thema, aber das Talibantoupet im Gesicht hat weder einen sinnvollen noch einen optisch guten Effekt. 
Sorry! Musste ich jetzt loswerden. 
Den PC habt ihr aber prima gepimpt!


----------



## Ruptet (2. März 2015)

Fands auch gut, das mit der 970 Problematik kam bissl gezwungen rüber, aber das muss ja sein um den Shitstorm fernzuhalten.


----------



## addicTix (2. März 2015)

Alter Falter hat Stephan abgenommen


----------



## CptAhnungslos (2. März 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Alter Falter hat Stephan abgenommen



Das ist mir schon vor einer Weile aufgefallen aber ich war mir nicht sicher 
Das Video ist genial!


----------



## Anchorage (2. März 2015)

Hi ich habe bei dem Video irgendwie kein Audio .


----------



## derHungrige (2. März 2015)

CptAhnungslos schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon vor einer Weile aufgefallen aber ich war mir nicht sicher
> Das Video ist genial!



Das macht das gestreifte Hemd


----------



## iGameKudan (3. März 2015)

Nehmts mir nicht übel, aber dieses krampfhafte "Lustig-sein" ist nicht lustig...

Sonst ist das Video ziemlich gelungen.


----------



## frostigerhauch (3. März 2015)

Gut gemacht, freue mich auf euer nächstes Video


----------



## pseudonymx (3. März 2015)

das riecht nach kontroverse ^^ der oberhammer made my day


----------

